
List of books to master JavaScript Development - javinpaul
https://github.com/javascript-society/javascript-path
======
MollyR
I know this book isn't free, but I really can't recommend it enough
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596517748.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596517748.do)
[http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockfor...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockford/dp/0596517742)

------
vishim
Is there a similar list of books for Python ?

